# Winterabdeckung: Klar,aber wie?



## Tim E. (3. Okt. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
hat einer von euch vielleicht eine gute Idee für die Winterabdeckung meines Teiches? Wie ihr auf den Bildern sehen könnt hat er eine L-Form mit einer Brücke darüber, was das ganze nicht gerade einfacher gestaltet...
Letztes Jahr habe ich es mit Styroporplatten und einer Plane darüber versucht, was allerdings nicht so gut klappte. Dieses Jahr möchte ich das professionel machen. Sauerstoffkompressor und Eisfreihalter sind natürlich vorhanden. 

Oder etwas ganz anderes: Was haltet ihr von nachträglich eingebauten Heizkabeln oder ähnlichem und eventuell eine Art "Gewächshaus"??
Die Bilder sind zwar nicht die neuesten, aber ich denke man kann erkennen was Ich meine.
Die Wasserpflanzen auf meinem Teich können runter genommen werden oder auch gerne mit drauf bleiben.

Danke schon mal ihr Voraus.
Mfg Tim


----------



## Zacky (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winterabdeckung: Klar,aber wie?*

Wie wäre es mit einen Lattenkonstruktion von der Steinkante zum Holzdeck? Das dann links und rechts vom Steg gebaut und auf die Lattung Doppelstegplatten geschraubt! Durch die Schräge vom Holzdeck zu der Steinkante, würde Schnee und Eis evtl. sogar runter rutschen und deine Fische bekämen recht viel Licht und die Temperatur hält sich.


----------



## muh.gp (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winterabdeckung: Klar,aber wie?*

Hi Tim,

habe das zwar gerade schon wo anders gepostet, aber was hälst/haltet Du/Ihr davon:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/500-PE-Balle-grun-transparent-Teichabdeckung-TUV-NEU-/310460190729?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item4848de9009

Bei Deiner Fläche aber ein teurer Spaß! 

Ich werde es in meinem ersten Teichwinter mit Styropor versuchen... Muss das Styropor auf dem Wasser schwimmen oder darf zwischen Wasser und Auflage Luft sein?

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winterabdeckung: Klar,aber wie?*

wenn Luft dazwischen wäre, ist das noch besser, da die Luftschicht auch etwas dämmt...das Thema PE-Bälle war die letzten Tage hier auch mal angesprochen worden...


----------



## Tim E. (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winterabdeckung: Klar,aber wie?*

Ja über diese PE Bälle habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber wie gesagt ein teurer Spaß...

Mfg Tim


----------



## muh.gp (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winterabdeckung: Klar,aber wie?*

Nochmals Danke, Zacky!

Der Hinweis mit der Luft ist super, erleichtert mit die Entscheidung und ich kann mit ein paar Dachlatten eine schönes Unterkonstruktion legen. Dann das Styropor drauf und noch ein paar Hölzchen zum Beschweren, dann sollte es klappen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winterabdeckung: Klar,aber wie?*

...gern geschehen, wenn es etwas mehr kosten darf, nimm Styrodur...ist zwar etwas schwerer, hat aber einen höheren Dämmwert...bei Styropor kann es vielleicht doch zu Auflösungserscheinungen kommen und die kleinen Kügelchen liegen im Teich...die schmecken bestimmt nicht...Kontrollluke nicht vergessen, denn wenn die Temperatur nicht weit genug sinkt, dann wollen die Fische evtl. etwas zum futtern...


----------



## Joerg (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winterabdeckung: Klar,aber wie?*

Styropor saugt sich mit Wasser voll und dann ist die Isolierung dahin.
Auch die Widerverwertung ist nicht so gut, weil es leicht bricht.

Eine dichte Oberkonstruktion mit Futterluke ist natürlich sehr gut.
Wegen der Schneelast sind dafür dann Doppelstegplatten am besten geeignet.
Die lassen auch noch gut Licht durch, was einen positiven Effekt hat.


----------



## muh.gp (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winterabdeckung: Klar,aber wie?*

Auf Euch kann man(n) zählen....


----------



## Tim E. (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winterabdeckung: Klar,aber wie?*

Sollte ich nun noch heizen oder nicht?
Mfg Tim


----------



## Zacky (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winterabdeckung: Klar,aber wie?*

Das hängt ganz davon ab, ob du nun abdeckst oder nicht und wenn, dann wie!? Machst du Doppelstegplatten oder Styrodur drauf, brauchst du bestimmt nicht zuheizen.


----------



## Joerg (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Winterabdeckung: Klar,aber wie?*

Hi Tim,
heizen oder nicht hängt von vielen Faktoren ab.
Am günstigsten ist es erst mal den Wärmeverlust effektiv zu minimieren. (Styrodur Platten)
Die Ecken kannst du dann mit einfacher Nopppenfolie abdecken.

Was an Auskühlung dann passiert hängt vom Filter, den Temperaturen und der Wasserumwälzung ab.
Den Filter isolieren und so laufen lassen, dass er keine Strömung im Teich erzeugt.
Einen Heizer für den Notfall bereithalten oder bei schlechtem Gefühl schon mal laufen lassen.


----------

